# What Is Your Favorite Room of Your House?



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

Which is your favorite room and why?


Mine is my bedroom. I have a 1800's bed that is just beautifully made yet only cost a few hundred dollars. It has carvings on the head and foot board and encases my mattress completely. It is only a 3/4 bed which fits nicely into my small bedroom. My sheets are the softest sheets ever made. I came upon them by accident really. I spent the night at my sister's house when we had a bad snow storm. She gave me her bed to sleep on and I about died when I slept on her sheets. I asked her where she got them and her simple reply was, "From Mom". Well, they're are mine now was my reply. . She didn't care and so I am in ownership of the softest sheets ever made...they only made one pair, btw. I also have an antique dresser which matches my bed although I bought I it separately. It's small but does it's job. On my dresser I have a medium sized rock-nightlight which glows an amber hue. An "antiquish" night stand holds my lamp and clock at the head of my bed and an antique chair guards the foot of my bed off to the side. White lace curtains finish off the room. The best part of my room is my Pear Bartlett candle that truly does smell like the best pear ever....and I don't even like pears! I like my room so much I wrote a poem about it.

Familiar Voices 

The evening is far spent as I lazily doze on my seventeenth century bed. My dresser reflects the ages of people unknown. My nightlight gives off the same orange hue as the sunset I just witnessed earlier which adds to the coziness of my tiny, antique room. My lace, sheer curtains blow gently in the breeze which finds its way in through the slat of my window...it's fresh. The crickets are singing for me. I smile as I hear southern speech drift into my room. My mother's voice carries in it the echos of generations before her. Laughter plays on her voice and she is soothing. I remember my grandmother. She too had that southern song which rang from her voice. Soon the song of my whole family plays in my head and I am back into my childhood days. The smells...the voices...the feelings...they are my memories that are so sweet in my mind. I love my familiar voices...may they live on into eternity.


----------



## Herald (Mar 26, 2009)

My office. I can hear everything that goes on in the house from here. I have two windows to look out of. I can see the huge silver maple tree in my front yard and hear the birds. My office is adjacent to my daughter's room. I can hear her in there and be comforted by the fact she still lives at home. It's going to be a lonely house when she eventually moves out.


----------



## Christoffer (Mar 26, 2009)

The sauna

Especially when I get to go alone. A great place to sit and meditate and pray.

Bring a cold beer and it's perfect!


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 26, 2009)

It would be the living room. We live in an older house and it has a very well made fireplace in the living room. It is one of those rare old gems that actually throws more heat than what goes up the flue. We have two couches, my grandmother's rocking chair, an 18th cent. wingback chair that has been in the family since before the Revolution, our piano, and a very old 19th century pump organ that has been in the family for generations. It is where we tend to hang out, read, play games, visit friends, and more.


----------



## Roldan (Mar 26, 2009)

MY toiliet because its where I can get away and study lol no really thats why my family calls it RTS.....Roldan Toilet Seminary hahaha


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't say I really have a favorite but I like my studio area in the basement. That is where I go "create" or hang with my daughter and do various things. She calls it her "office".


----------



## MMasztal (Mar 26, 2009)

My bedroom because that's where I about the only place where I can get some peace and quiet.


----------



## baron (Mar 26, 2009)

Where ever the couch is. Love to read laying on the couch.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 26, 2009)

My "cubicle".

We built loft beds so as to squeeze the most space out of our room as possible. Underneath the bed is my office. I fit my dresser, a bookshelf, my desk, an electronics parts cabinet, and most of my electronics tools in there.


----------



## satz (Mar 26, 2009)

Bedroom!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 26, 2009)

For me? Depends on what I'm doin'...and that's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## Montanablue (Mar 26, 2009)

My bedroom/office. I live in a small apartment with a roommate, and so I have one room that doubles as both. My roommate has really strong opinions about decorating, and since I'm not as set in my ways, I've let her have her way with the rest of the place - so my bedroom/office is the one place that feels like _me_ if that makes any sense. 

I have a huge antique cherry wood desk with a leather top and gold (fake) inlay that I adore and a matching dresser (both found at thrift stores, w00t).


----------



## he beholds (Mar 26, 2009)

My favorite room is the kitchen. This is our third home, and the first time we've had a big kitchen. When the landlord and his wife were showing us the house for the first time, I actually said, out loud, "this is the nicest kitchen I've ever seen!" The wife just looked at me like I was crazy and said, "Yeah?"
My husband later asked me not to say things like that out loud! 
Anyway, it is not the nicest as in fanciest, but it is so spacious and we actually have UNUSED cabinet space!! 
My husband's parents, who are incredibly generous and awesome, gave us an old table that we love. It's a big, wooden rectangle with two benches. It is perfect for games and meals and company. It will be great if we are blessed with many children! It is already great for the two we already have. 
Here's a pic with our old table. The kitchen is so much nicer with the new table, though.





The best part is that the kitchen leads into the play room and the courtyard, so I can be in there working or reading and the kids can be content playing right where I can see them.
Into the playroom:


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 26, 2009)

My Study


----------



## Montanablue (Mar 26, 2009)

Jessi - your kitchen is amazing! Ours is so small - what I would give for that counterspace...


----------



## TimV (Mar 26, 2009)

Not my bedroom for sure, since it reminds me I'm alone there. But I don't have a favorite. Where ever my kids, their friends and girl friends are hanging around and laughing and teasing is where I'm happiest. The little insulated shed where I bottle my honey and my greenhouse are both outside, and they give me that _gemütlich_ feeling some of you are talking about.


----------



## Albatross (Mar 26, 2009)

We are in our first house so at this point every room is pretty nice, especially when it is clean.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 26, 2009)

Mine is the kitchen. It's where we visit and cook and eat. Our work island doubles as a bar and that's where friends sit and visit while we prepare.

Last night I was chatting with Martin on Skype while the laptop was amidst the chopped veggies. It was kind of surreal. My supper was surrounding a friend who was in Denmark.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

I like our basement. This is the first house I've lived in with one. It's a little cool in the winters, but in the summers it is just about the perfect temp. That is our family room/TV room, so we can retire there in the evenings, watch a DVD, play a game, watch TV, whatever. The furniture is so comfortable!


----------



## NDHSR (Mar 26, 2009)

The kitchen, until I build a Man Cave.


----------



## A guy (Mar 26, 2009)

Albatross said:


> We are in our first house so at this point every room is pretty nice, especially when it is clean.



Same here Albatross


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I'll say... my family room. Because that's where my kids and I wrestle.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 26, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I think I'll say... my family room. Because that's where my kids and I wrestle.



good call


----------



## tdowns (Mar 26, 2009)

*My Backyard....*

I love my backyard, pitching mound set up for my 8 year old softball player, room to throw the football or baseball with my son, swimming pool for summer with work-out tramp set-up for killer diving catches into the pool, couple of rusty dumbells and a pull-up bar for work-outs on the fly, a nice grill, chairs with custom legs so they sit high enough for me to view the mountains over my fence while sipping on a cold beverage in summer, a warm scotch in winter....oh yeah!


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 26, 2009)

> The sauna
> 
> Especially when I get to go alone. A great place to sit and meditate and pray.
> 
> Bring a cold beer and it's perfect!



A sauna! Leave it to a Fin! We used to have one when I was growing up and we really enjoyed it but no longer...

I like the "dining room". It's just off the open kitchen and has the computer in there as well.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 26, 2009)

Being a Texan, new to the land of basements that is Pennsylvania, I have to vote for our finished room in the basement. From there I can work on a sermon, puff contentedly on a pipe, sip coffee and let the world do what it will. And for the distractions of the little residents we have a train table there and a PS2. So, we all win! What other room could that be said of?


----------



## Tripel (Mar 26, 2009)

I envy those of you with basements.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Tripel said:


> I envy those of you with basements.



You are welcome anytime, my friend!


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 26, 2009)

Our basement contains our family room, the big screen tv, the movies, recliners, Wii, Playstation 2, a bar, piano, heavy punching bag, toy boxes and library.... I still pick the kitchen. I LOVE FOOD!!!! I love to smell it, touch it, eat it, wear it as a hat.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> Our basement contains our family room, the big screen tv, the movies, recliners, Wii, Playstation 2, a bar, piano, heavy punching bag, toy boxes and library.... I still pick the kitchen. I LOVE FOOD!!!! I love to smell it, touch it, eat it, wear it as a hat.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I love our bedroom which I have set up where we can lie down and stare up at the sky and a tree that has lots of birds. But then, I also love having a bunch of folks around our big table in the kitchen.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 26, 2009)

One of my favorite childhood memories is visiting my grandparents every summer in rural Michigan. There wasn't a whole lot to do up there, but that's where I fell in love with basements. Painted cinder block walls, painted concrete floor, and decorated with antique farming supplies. Like any basement it was dark and cold, and it always had a loud dehumidifier running. I've never slept so well. There are also few things more comforting than waking up to the sound of the creaking floors overhead as Grandma is cooking breakfast.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

We have friends down in SC who have a basement (I stayed with them during the Calvin Conference). It is so cool because it is like going into "another house" when you descend those stairs. It's like you have your own suite. My only regret here is that we don't have a bathroom in the basement. Otherwise, I might never leave!

When we first moved here, I had most of my pastor's library put in the basement by the movers. Then we found that the are we live in is prone to flooding. So we spent and entire day moving almost EVERYTHING book related (books, computer, bookcases, etc.) from the basement to the ground floor upstairs. That was a pain. Now, most of the theological stuff has ventured to the church. So my library is in multiple places. Still, the basement is a cool place, in more ways than one!


----------



## Idelette (Mar 26, 2009)

I would have to say my living room.....because thats where everyone tends to hang out, and spend time together. And we have such a nice comfy couch with lots of windows surrounding it, so there's lots of sunlight....and I love to just curl up and read on that couch. Sometimes, I take a nap on it too...lol 

btw, Jessi....I love your kitchen!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 26, 2009)

My favorite room in the house is whichever one Toni is in at any given time. If she's not at home, then the rooms are of no import.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds (Mar 26, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I like our basement. This is the first house I've lived in with one. It's a little cool in the winters, but in the summers it is just about the perfect temp. That is our family room/TV room, so we can retire there in the evenings, watch a DVD, play a game, watch TV, whatever. The furniture is so comfortable!





Classical Presbyterian said:


> Being a Texan, new to the land of basements that is Pennsylvania, I have to vote for our finished room in the basement. From there I can work on a sermon, puff contentedly on a pipe, sip coffee and let the world do what it will. And for the distractions of the little residents we have a train table there and a PS2. So, we all win! What other room could that be said of?



Being from the land of basements that is Pennsylvania, I still cannot believe that there are virtually no basements in Central Virginia. When we were thinking of buying, instead of renting, a basement was my top priority (even more so than a large kitchen!). I envisioned my school room to be in the basement, I desired a laundry room away from all the other rooms, so it could be messy like it deserved to be. I wanted the big, dark, basementy smell. 
The house we rent now does not have a basement. Suddenly, I am perfectly fine with that. I think it is all of the land and out houses (not portapotties, but shed-type buildings) or the insulated garage (currently my husband's mancave with pingpong, darts, etc) that could easily double as a school room. Or maybe I'm just so thankful to be able to afford to rent something like this, compared to our last home: a two bedroom apartment with a crawl-space kitchen, a stoop-sized balcony and a living room/dining room/office combo. 
It's no palace, but it is our castle.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, I have a basement which is half-way finished. It has my tv which is used for Planet Earth and Jane Austin (go planet earth!...totally great show), two lounge chairs and some "night stands". It has another finished part which is a bedroom for guests so you guys can come visit!!!!!. The other parts are unfinished but are useful in that they hold a grocery store and a laundry mat....really I'm not at all kidding! Food for an army!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Jessi, I am glad this thread was "resurrected," b/c I wanted to tell you I LOVE the kitchen photo above. That looks GREAT! Thanks for posting it!

But now I have to don the  and lodge a complaint. You have provoked a brother to jealousy. I like the kitchen so much I am envious!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > I like our basement. This is the first house I've lived in with one. It's a little cool in the winters, but in the summers it is just about the perfect temp. That is our family room/TV room, so we can retire there in the evenings, watch a DVD, play a game, watch TV, whatever. The furniture is so comfortable!
> ...



Do you want to buy my house???


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Ok, I have a basement which is half-way finished. It has my tv which is used for Planet Earth and Jane Austin (go planet earth!...totally great show), two lounge chairs and some "night stands". It has another finished part which is a bedroom for guests so you guys can come visit!!!!!. The other parts are unfinished but are useful in that they hold a grocery store and a laundry mat....really I'm not at all kidding! Food for an army!



Our basement is half-finished as well (the finished part is two rooms -- one a tv room/den/family room space, including a fireplace; the unfinished part is laundry room, furnace, etc.).

One unexpected "treasure" was that the previous pastor left an OLD refrigerator in the unfinished basement. We left it there several months before trying it out (wasn't even sure it would work). We finally plugged it in and decided to start putting drinks in it. Well, it worked so well that the first day after plugging it in I went and checked and ALL the bottled water had frozen! I had to turn it way down just to keep the drinks cool!!!


----------



## Curt (Mar 26, 2009)

back porch (seasonal!). We have to put a screen up in black fly season, but it overlooks the lake. My dock is also a favorite "room."


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

Curt said:


> back porch (seasonal!). We have to put a screen up in black fly season, but it overlooks the lake. My dock is also a favorite "room."



Jealous.... truly I am! I want a 4 seasonal one where I can view all the seasons!


----------



## Curt (Mar 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > back porch (seasonal!). We have to put a screen up in black fly season, but it overlooks the lake. My dock is also a favorite "room."
> ...



I can view all the seasons. We have glass sliders looking out over the lake. BTW, from the dock, I can see all the constellations available (no light pollution) and I can catch bass of the large variety.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 26, 2009)

Curt said:


> back porch (seasonal!). We have to put a screen up in black fly season, but it overlooks the lake. My dock is also a favorite "room."
> 
> I can view all the seasons. We have glass sliders looking out over the lake. BTW, from the dock, I can see all the constellations available (no light pollution) and I can catch bass of the large variety.




Sounds soooooooooooooooo nice!! I really want to go to Maine someday!
I love VT and NH.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 26, 2009)

Curt, what about trout? You are making this Maine born full blooded Southern Boy envious.


----------

